# Njhfts



## Mindless (Jun 28, 2004)

New Journal here for the summer.  Main goals are to gain mass/strength, but the biggest dificulty will probably bSe remaining dedicated.  I'm going to use an everyother day full-body split as proposed and designed by Cowpimp.

Day One:
Stiff Legged Deadlifts 3x6x90lbs.
Wide Grip Chins 3x6x6
Bench Press 3x6x70
Bicycle Crunches 3x30


----------



## Monolith (Jun 28, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Mindless (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 28, 2004)

go for the glory dude


----------



## Mindless (Jun 30, 2004)

Day 3:
Bench Press 3x6x70
Military Press 3x6x20
Full Squats 3x15x30
Lunges 3x6x40
Deadlifts 3x6x90
Wide Chins 3x5
Bicycle Crunches 3x30


My Chins went down, probably because I was cheating a bit on them last workout.  I can do much more than 30lbs on full squats, but its a hassle to use lots of weight, and it hurts my shoulders.  Anyone know how this could be avoided?
And thanks, Aztecwolf.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

What makes it a hassle?

 And you could use DB's instead of a BB if you wanted for squats.


----------



## Mindless (Jun 30, 2004)

Great Idea, thanks.  I have trouble getting it off and on my shoulders.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Mindless said:
			
		

> Great Idea, thanks.  I have trouble getting it off and on my shoulders.


 Are you using a squat rack, or just heaving the weight up onto your shoulders ?


----------



## Mindless (Jun 30, 2004)

Heaving


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Well THATS why, dammit!  Use a squat rack!


----------



## Mindless (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't have one.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't have a squat rack either.  If you are able to remove the two stands on your bench press, then you can create a makeshift rack.  I pull out the stands and turn them around.  Then, I push back my bench so there is an open area between my bench and the wall.  I raise the stands all the way up.  It works well enough.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 1, 2004)

Unfortunately on my bench they are not removale.  I'll see if I can find a way around this problem tomorrow duiring my workout.  However, another problem is the pain of the weight on my shoulders.  Anyone know a way around it.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

They sell pads at most sporting goods stores (like Dick's) that wrap around the bar, as a cushion between you and the bar.

 But hey, just suck it up.  You're supposed to enjoy the pain.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks, great advice there Monolith.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 2, 2004)

Day 5:
Bench Press:
6x80
5x80
3x80
Military Press:
3x6x30
SLDL:
3x6x90
Wide Grip Chins:
3x4 (Better Form Though)

-Bench Press Weight Improved, put reps decreased.
-Military Press weight improved
-Decided not to do abs with my workout, I get enough ab workout at karate.
-Didn't feel like hurting my shoulders, I'll start doing legs again when I get that pad this weekend.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2004)

Mindless said:
			
		

> Don't have one.


If you don't have on you can always fornt squat.  just clean the weight up to yor shoulders and hold it in the rack position (across ytour shuolders, aka the "shelf", fingers on the bar and elbows up pointed as forward as possible).  That will trash your quads and strengthen your lower back like a motha!


----------



## Mindless (Jul 6, 2004)

Day One: (Yesterday)
Bench Press
6x80
2x4x80
Upright Row
3x6x40
SLDL
3x6x90
Wide Grip Chins
6
5
4


----------



## Mindless (Jul 8, 2004)

Skipped my wednesday workou because I wasn't feeling well.  Hopefully, tomorrow will be better


----------

